# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Ремонт автомобильных рефрижераторов

## derty

Компания Реф-Волга занимается ремонтом и сервисным обслуживанием рефрижераторов Carrier, Thermoking, TerraFrigo, Элинж, РЕФ, Вьюга, Zanotti в Волгограде. Вам необходим качественный сервис холодильной установки – тогда обращайтесь в нашу компанию.
Ремонт авторефрижератора:
Качественный и профессиональный [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в Волгограде. Мы  специализируемся на ремонте и обслуживании авторефрижераторов. В случае поломки или отказа в работе рефрижератора вы можете обратится в нашу компанию.
Установка авторефрижераторов
Нарду с ремонтом компания оказывает услуги по установке авторефрижераторов на грузовой автотранспорт (газель, Газ, Man и т.д.) На все выполненные работы распространяется гарантия и сервисное обслуживание. Вы можете купить авторефрижератор со скидкой до 10% при условии монтажа в нашем сервисе.

Запасные части к рефрижераторам:
В нашем каталоге вы можете выбрать запасные части к авторефрижераторам как оригинальные так и б/у (пометка казана в описании). Самые распространённые детали есть в наличии, при отсутствии необходимой позиции – она будет доставлена под заказ в ближайшее время. Мы ремонтируем и устанавливаем следующие модели авторефрижераторов: Carrier, Thermoking, TerraFrigo, Элинж, РЕФ, Вьюга, Zanotti.
Мы работаем с физическими лицами и организациями. Заключаем договора на  сервисное обслуживание авторефрижераторов торговых и транспортных компаний.

----------

